

Apps For Iphone - koosa
http://www.iapplehow.com/best-iphone-apps-for-2014.html

======
Tyrannosaurs
I'm bemused by how this makes the front page. Slow news day I guess.

Personally I detest the idea of any list of things I "must" download / read /
listen to / watch.

Just skimming this list - a dating app (I'm married), an app for those who
play or learn music (I don't), Facebook (no comment), an RSS reader (I happen
to prefer a different one), CityMapper (great but I don't live in any of those
cities and the only one I visit regularly I know like the back of my hand)...

More than that, for the most part these aren't even very interesting apps. For
the large part their either well known (Facebook, Viber) or implementations of
relatively established concepts (Jelly, Feedly, Flixter).

Anyone want to recommend anything interesting that isn't already likely to be
obvious to a typical HN reader? Something that feels like Instapaper did in
2008.

~~~
rocky5
Those are good Apps to use..

------
drcongo
Either HN is being trolled hard today or this was submitted by the site owner.

